# Help! What have I done to my electrics???



## linbob

Just sitting in the drive like you do, with the engine ticking over, connected to the 240v hookup, interior lights and heater on etc, and I decided to push the TEST button on the fuse box to see if all was well. don't ask me why, I don't know.

The end result is that all the 240 system has tripped in the van and wont come back on no matter what I try.

Has anyone any idea what the old duffer has done and how I can restore power and sanity to my world.

Thank you all very much in advance, oh and Happy New Year to one and all.


----------



## DABurleigh

Flip the breaker switch back on.

Just like at home when the RCD trips a circuit.

Dave


----------



## linbob

DABurleigh said:


> Flip the breaker switch back on.
> 
> Just like at home when the RCD trips a circuit.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave,
I've done that to no avail, the plot thickens.

Bob


----------



## wakk44

Have you checked the circuit breaker in the house,it could have tripped out when you pressed the test button.


----------



## DABurleigh

Yes, I rarely get just the first one tripping, even if it is more sensitive by spec.

Dave


----------



## teamsaga

Hi 
check the 13 amp fuse in your hook up adapter.


----------



## johnthompson

I have also found trips that do need to be pushed completely off before you reset them. If you just try to reset they will not.

John


----------



## lifestyle

Have you tried turning off the engine ,then reset the RCD.

Les


----------



## Penquin

Turn everything off (including the engine), disconnect the EHU, check the home circuit breakers are closed i.e. that current is being supplied to where you plug your EHU lead into, if it is via a 13a socket check the fuse and change it if suspect.

Meanwhile open and close the trip switch in the van a couple of times, making sure that the switch feels like it is operating properly.

Reconnect the MH to the EHU lead and switch on the power to the lead (assuming it is coming via a 13a socket), hopefully it will all turn on again..........

That is the "logical" way of checking every connection in the system, if one of the parts is suspect it will not work........

Trip switches do not always reset easily, some will only set with current on, others with it off so try everything in both ways.

Good luck, and keep your fingers away from odd places in future! :lol: (Although I suspect your other half may already have said that a few times....... :lol: 

Dave


----------



## trek

with some RCD 's when they trip - the switch goes to a mid point neither on or off

you need to go to the fully OFF position first & then to the ON position 

just as John & Penguin suggested switch off then on & feel for the position switching click


if this still fails switch off the MCB circuit breakers this will disconnect the lives from the RCD (if only single pole MCBs) & try the reset 

if it still trips then somehow you may have a contact between earth & neutral - unplug everything if still faulty- possibly time for an electrician ?

if the RCD can be reset then switch back on the MCBs and see if it trips again with the lives being reconnected


----------



## teljoy

linbob said:


> Just sitting in the drive like you do, with the engine ticking over, connected to the 240v hookup, interior lights and heater on etc, and I decided to push the TEST button on the fuse box to see if all was well. don't ask me why, I don't know.
> 
> The end result is that all the 240 system has tripped in the van and wont come back on no matter what I try.
> 
> Has anyone any idea what the old duffer has done and how I can restore power and sanity to my world.
> 
> Thank you all very much in advance, oh and Happy New Year to one and all.


In our Nuevo with the engine running we are unable to switch on the habitation electrics. Have you checked for a blown fuse between the engine circuitry and the habitation electrics. Maybe nothing to do with the RCD???

Terry


----------



## linbob

Penquin said:


> Turn everything off (including the engine), disconnect the EHU, check the home circuit breakers are closed i.e. that current is being supplied to where you plug your EHU lead into, if it is via a 13a socket check the fuse and change it if suspect.
> 
> Meanwhile open and close the trip switch in the van a couple of times, making sure that the switch feels like it is operating properly.
> 
> Reconnect the MH to the EHU lead and switch on the power to the lead (assuming it is coming via a 13a socket), hopefully it will all turn on again..........
> 
> That is the "logical" way of checking every connection in the system, if one of the parts is suspect it will not work........
> 
> Trip switches do not always reset easily, some will only set with current on, others with it off so try everything in both ways.
> 
> Good luck, and keep your fingers away from odd places in future! :lol: (Although I suspect your other half may already have said that a few times....... :lol:
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave,

On the outside of the van, where the hookup lead plugs in, there is a small blue 'lever' in the orifice where the plug goes. Although this is not touched by the plug, I wonder if there is a particular position this should be in?

I have tested the lead to the van and this is live, so there is definitely something amiss at the van end.

Thanks again for all your support.

Bob


----------



## steco1958

linbob said:


> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turn everything off (including the engine), disconnect the EHU, check the home circuit breakers are closed i.e. that current is being supplied to where you plug your EHU lead into, if it is via a 13a socket check the fuse and change it if suspect.
> 
> Meanwhile open and close the trip switch in the van a couple of times, making sure that the switch feels like it is operating properly.
> 
> Reconnect the MH to the EHU lead and switch on the power to the lead (assuming it is coming via a 13a socket), hopefully it will all turn on again..........
> 
> That is the "logical" way of checking every connection in the system, if one of the parts is suspect it will not work........
> 
> Trip switches do not always reset easily, some will only set with current on, others with it off so try everything in both ways.
> 
> Good luck, and keep your fingers away from odd places in future! :lol: (Although I suspect your other half may already have said that a few times....... :lol:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave,
> 
> On the outside of the van, where the hookup lead plugs in, there is a small blue 'lever' in the orifice where the plug goes. Although this is not touched by the plug, I wonder if there is a particular position this should be in?
> 
> I have tested the lead to the van and this is live, so there is definitely something amiss at the van end.
> 
> Thanks again for all your support.
> 
> Bob
Click to expand...

Bob,

I believe the blue lever your talking about is the EHU plug release mechanism, nothing electric on that !!

Steve


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

If it will not reset after you have tried all the advice you may be looking to replace the trip.

Most of the trips/RCDs you can buy from electrical outlets and even B&Q stock a wide range.

It is not a difficult job to change trips as once you have disconnected your hookup lead there is no power on the van. So should be no chance of you getting a shock unless you take it to a dealer to get the job done.

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan


----------



## Penquin

linbob said:


> On the outside of the van, where the hookup lead plugs in, there is a small blue 'lever' in the orifice where the plug goes. Although this is not touched by the plug, I wonder if there is a particular position this should be in?


This blue lever should be pressed to release the EHU lead from the socket - it lifts the cover which has lugs in it, pressing the lever lifts the lid so that the lugs are no longer holding it in.

If it was not in the right position the lead would not go fully in - it is spring loaded but I imagine if something had gone wrong it could stop the lead going fully in. But that is unlikely to happen just by activating the trip......... (coincidences DO happen though).

Have you got a plug in circuit tester? This MIGHT show you if the wires are not properly connected, but it might not......

Other than that it does sound as if your trip switch has failed to make contact - this would stop any power getting through to the vehicle, but why it might fail is beyond me.........

Is the trip built in to the transformer or is it a separate unit? If it is a separate unit it is not difficult to replace - and thereby check. As has been said such trips are not difficult to get hold of. But if it is built on it might be much harder to check and replace. If checking it shows it is not the fault then I am totally stumped.

Dave


----------

